# Latte Art Calendar



## baristaschmiede (Feb 14, 2013)

In love with coffee, we´ve decided to design this latte art calendar. We´d like to share the pictures with you...

Please enjoy - baristaschmiede by sener

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/images/latte art calendar.jpg






tt

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/images/latte art calendar.jpg


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Do you have links to the full size images? Bit hard to see the tiny images on the right


----------



## baristaschmiede (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello D_Evans,

thank you for the information, of course you are right... sorry. I tried to upload a better version, but I am not sure if this works better.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Send me the file by email [email protected] and I will store locally to be a bit bigger


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I wonder if anyone has ever seen Jesus in a latte art?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

smokeybarn said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever seen Jesus in a latte art?


Most of mine look far more like Jesus than hearts/rosetta's!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

To vie the Large image *click here* or click the original images


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I love the big milk jugs of coffee


----------

